# WCL or World Combat League



## hungfistron (Nov 12, 2007)

Has anyone had the chance to check out Chuck Norris's WCL??  I have to say compared to other shows, I do like it more.  I tend to lean more favorably toward stand up fighting, only because you get more of a chance to see various techniques, and different styles displayed.  In MMA its becoming more of a tackle, or lean fest.

So what are your opinions?  Do you enjoy it more or less then MMA?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

I love the WCL. It's very uderrated. Many different Kickboxers from different styles, and  I love how they are just so oldschool.

I dont compare it to MMA, cause they are too different beasts.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 12, 2007)

I can dig it.

Its great to see a fresh vision on fighting, I especially enjoy the team aspect.  And its good to see different cities represented.  Its also great to see the females fight as well...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 12, 2007)

I like it, but the split rounds thing is funky. I'd rather see conditioning come into play more and have the rounds back to back.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 12, 2007)

I watched it...couldnt get into it though.  I guess I have gotten too accustomed to the UFC.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 12, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> I like it, but the split rounds thing is funky. I'd rather see conditioning come into play more and have the rounds back to back.


 
I agree, more rounds wouldnt hurt.  And they need to add more cities to the list as well...


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

Me as well. I'd say 3/1 minute rounds would be good. (back to back)


----------



## crushing (Nov 12, 2007)

I like it alright for a change of pace.  I don't see them as split rounds, but as two separate fights.  If someone gets KO'd in the first fight, a teammate has to step in for the second fight.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 13, 2007)

Good point.  The split rounds are needed for a sub if a fighter gets knocked into another world...


----------



## phlaw (Nov 15, 2007)

I love it, but I had to disconnect my satellit last month.  I guess I will have to watch all of the spisodes that I taped last season.


----------



## karate-dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Really lie to watch it since it is different from what you see on TV now - which is MMA all the time. It is a nice change. It is also interesting to see how the people that did point sparring fare against the others and to watch hoe they have to change their game to do well. However, a good fighter is a good fighter and someone like Jason Bourelly never seems to lose no matter what style he fights.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe he did get knocked out by a hook in one of the matches, I cannot remember who it was against.  But he is very good, always moving and very quick.  Does anyone know when the new season starts?


----------

